# Slimming Clubs



## Maryanne29 (Sep 10, 2014)

After my holiday I want to join a slimming club. Can anyone recommend which one for a vegetarian T1 on a pump please?


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2014)

Sounds like you mean business  Good luck & have a good time on holi !


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 11, 2014)

Someone mentioned slimming world was good for veggies in another thread, something about green days.  As you can tell I am in no way knowledgeable about slimming world but it sounded like it offered good options that might be worth a look.  I tried weight watchers many moons ago (I was also vegetarian) and struggled because all the eating plans were very meat orientated and the suggestions for substitutes were all very carby, I wasn't diabetic then but I was very deliberately avoiding too much carb so it didn't work for me, course it might have changed quite a bit since then


----------

